# mechanical engineer -job prospects / upgrading skills



## prs (May 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Mechanical engineers who are new comers to Australia or moving soon to australia or planning to move to Australia. How did u got your first permanent desired job?
Requesting all expats and seniors to share & help new comers like me.

1. Which city you moved in first ? I m movin to sydney
2. Did you felt the need of undergoing any educational courses for upgrading your skills for better job prospects?
3. Does it really help in increasing your chance to find a job by registering with professional socities like Engineers Australia etc. ?

Cheers !!
PRS


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

prs said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Mechanical engineers who are new comers to Australia or moving soon to australia or planning to move to Australia. How did u got your first permanent desired job?
> Requesting all expats and seniors to share & help new comers like me.
> ...


Hey there PRS !

I'm moving to WA soon. I'm a Mechanical Engineer without any post graduation or additional certification. However, from the job openings I see, I feel a specialised certification such as CAPM, PMP would be of a great help to find jobs here.


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

hey revenant,
Many thnx for ur reply. I have already earned my PDU of PMP training got my application approved by PMI - the World?s Leading Professional Association for Project Management and waiting to appear in the exam which i will book when i land in sydney on 1 Aug.
Wat sort of jobs r u targetting at?
I am into plant maintenance and operations , having 9+ yrs of experience in a glass / process plant in dubai, UAE.
Regards,
PRS


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I have migrated to Australia 4 months ago. I am a Mechanical Engineer and currently looking for jobs in Design and Quality Assurance. I have an overall 4 years of experience.I have moved to Melbourne and getting rejected with all the companies with any proper reason. These guys are sending the same standardised format of rejecting. I call them to follow up and this is their response " You don't have local experience". Is there any other way getting local experience like working as a volunteer or an internship . I am also applying for Graduate jobs. Currently the scenario for Mechanical and Manufacturing Industries are totally flat. Moreover, I am ready to relocate because I am a Bachelor. I am flexible with the salary and available anytime. Can you please give me some contact reference anywhere in Australia and it would be very helpful for me. SNIP/. I am interested to increase my network. Please suggest if any conference, meeting or any skills expo occurs. I am also interested to work in Production, Maintenance and Service, Supply Chain Management, Sales, Logistics.
Regards
Sid


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

*Mechanical Engineer*

Hello SidIndia,
Did you get into the mechanical Engg. job in Australia ?
I am planning to land in the country within few months.
Do you have any comments or advices for me ?

Regards,
Jis.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi PRS,
i plan to move to australia in 2015.Do you feel that I can upgrade my skills further in India itself so that i am more employment ready when in australia?If so, please do let me know some courses.


----------



## heshka (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello all,
I'd like to hear experiences and suggestions as well on this topic from everyone. My husband is the secondary applicant and he is a Mechanical Engineer however he did not have his qualifications assessed by the Engineer Australia. We are now in Sydney and he finds it hard to get an engineering job, he is working as a maintenance fitter at the moment. Do you think by getting his qualifications assessed would help? Or by further studying? Thanks.


----------

